# UP DD 40-x #6936 spotted in Lex, NE.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw this pulling into Lexington, they stopped to change crews, so I was able to run back home to get my camera. Thought these were no longer used any. WAY cool! 








4 wheel trucks!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool! We are trying to talk Bryan Smith into building one! 

The shot of the trucks really helps! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWBVUAkzsmw 



and: 

http://www.steamlocomotive.com/centennials/ 


Apparently, recently overhauled, it is the only one still in use by Uncle Pete.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, 
Had seen the post challenging Bryan, so was amazed to see it here this morning. If anyone decides to do it, they can email me direct and I can send higher rez shots, have a few other ones also. Will look at the video Dave, thanks for the post! JErry


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Great shots Jerry 
Does anybody make the four axel trucks? 
Or would they have to be made? 
Thanks 
Matt


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 
UP still uses one along with their steam, and E units. They had it rebuilt about ten years ago. I think about the same time as the E units. 
http://www.uprr.com/aboutup/history/loco/locohs03.shtml


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great shots, Jerry. Thanks for posting them. 

Yes, Bryan should have a go at this one as well....  

Terl..... How 'bout you??????


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry 
i read on another train site that they were testing it on track thru Idaho and into Washington State


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

looks amazing, i've only seen it in person a few times. yeah, it was rebuilt at the same time as the E-units, interesting fact on the e-units, when they were re-built, the electrical cabinet and diesels were replaced with ones from retired gp-35's! so they arent e-units in reality, they are just verry pretty gp-35's


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! What a heck of a catch. Thanks for sharing the pics.  

One thing I would like to know is how is it possible to find out when and where that thing will be when it's traveling around the country? I'd like to take time off to see it but never know when it will be around. 


Raymond


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

On the Aristo forum, a member posted that he bashed one of these from 2 Aristo SD-45's, and he is 87! Hats off to him! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

If there's anything to be seen about schedule, it's usually posted at: http://www.uprr.com/aboutup/excurs/index.shtml 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Matthew, I'll keep my eyes open on that site. In the times I've checked the UPRR excursion page it never mentioned it. 

George Riley Curry was the fellow I think Greg is referring to. George was kind enough to send me copies of the paperwork and engine specification docs that he used to model the engine. At some point I plan to scan them and post them on my website, but goodness so much time has passed I never did. If someone plans to do a conversion of one of these let me know and I'll get on it. 

Raymond


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ron Senek on 04/19/2008 7:08 PM
Jerry 
i read on another train site that they were testing it on track thru Idaho and into Washington State




Yes, it came thru Spokane the other day with a full business train, including two domes. 

jb


----------

